# suitable tree?



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

are the Stags Horn/Sumach (Rhus Typhina) trees poisonus to any kind of parrot or simmilar bird?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Its highly toxic and the can cause rashes - humans.

Are you wanting to plant one in an aviary or build an aviary around one? They grow large, send out lots of suckers/roots and drop their leaves and look pretty horrible bare. Even if it were safe I think the birds would strip it - most of the branches are pretty weak on small/young ones.


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> Its highly toxic and the can cause rashes - humans.
> 
> Are you wanting to plant one in an aviary or build an aviary around one? They grow large, send out lots of suckers/roots and drop their leaves and look pretty horrible bare. Even if it were safe I think the birds would strip it - most of the branches are pretty weak on small/young ones.


 
i think its a gorgeous tree i'v had one in my garden for as long as i can remember that my greandad planted before he died, i used to climb it all the time, never got a rash but found it was extremely sappy on the young branches, but yh i was thinking it is a really fast growing and can be pruned right back to a stump and keep growing so would be good for provoding some foliage, multiple sized perches, and something they could destroy that would quickly regenerate, problem i have was if the sap is toxic to the birds, we have always had wild birds, and our duck for that matter around and in our tree without harmbut differen't birds obviously react differently to differen't things?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The difference is, parrots actively chew their branches, unlike ducks. If you want something fast-growing, you could try buddleja, although the jury is still out as to its toxicity, otherwise go for safe fruit and nut trees- apple, pear, hazle etc. They will all get destroyed in the end, though.


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

i asked the same question on a parrot forum and got told by a guy it is a safe plant and he also linked me to this  Bird Safe Fresh Foods & Toxic Food Lists + Sprouts - Parrot Forum - Parrot Owner's Community

which has a really big list of safe plants lol although there is one thing i had to question is that they have listed peanuts as bad food for your parrot which i dont understand as almost all uk parrot mixed foods come with peanuts


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mcdougle said:


> i asked the same question on a parrot forum and got told by a guy it is a safe plant and he also linked me to this  Bird Safe Fresh Foods & Toxic Food Lists + Sprouts - Parrot Forum - Parrot Owner's Community
> 
> which has a really big list of safe plants lol although there is one thing i had to question is that they have listed peanuts as bad food for your parrot which i dont understand as almost all uk parrot mixed foods come with peanuts


Birds are immune to some of the things that poison us (like strychnine) and get poisoned by some things we don't (like advocado), but I wouldn't take the risk, myself.

Peanuts are mostly bad due to their high fat content- and the fact that many parrots will eat them to the exclusion of all else, given the chance. In moderation, they are fine.


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Birds are immune to some of the things that poison us (like strychnine) and get poisoned by some things we don't (like advocado), but I wouldn't take the risk, myself.
> 
> Peanuts are mostly bad due to their high fat content- and the fact that many parrots will eat them to the exclusion of all else, given the chance. In moderation, they are fine.


 
this was their reason for no peanuts, although i cant really see it affecting us because temps in the uk rarely reach past the high 20C's and it says it needs 30-36C in order to grow and thats like a scorching summer to us lol 

Peanuts are susceptible to molds and fungal invasions. Of particular concern is aflatoxin, a poison produced by a fungus called Aspergillus flavus. Although better storage and handling methods have virtually eliminated the risk of aflatoxin ingestion, aflatoxin is a known carcinogen that is twenty times more toxic than DDT and has also been linked to mental retardation and lowered intelligence. To help prevent aflatoxin ingestion, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) also enforces a ruling that 20 parts per billion is the maximum of aflatoxin permitted in all foods and animal foods, including peanut butter and other peanut products. If purchasing raw peanuts, it is still wise to ensure that the peanuts have been stored in a dry, cool environment (the fungus grows when the temperature is between 86-96°F (30-36°C) and when the humidity is high). Roasted peanuts are thought to offer more protection against aflatoxin, plus roasting is also thought to improve peanuts' digestibility. If roasting peanuts at home, do so gently—in a 160-170°F (about 75°C) oven for 15-20 minutes—to preserve the healthy oils. For more on the effect of high heat roasting on nuts, please see the following article.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

mcdougle said:


> this was their reason for no peanuts, although i cant really see it affecting us because temps in the uk rarely reach past the high 20C's and it says it needs 30-36C in order to grow and thats like a scorching summer to us lol
> 
> Peanuts are susceptible to molds and fungal invasions. Of particular concern is aflatoxin, a poison produced by a fungus called Aspergillus flavus. Although better storage and handling methods have virtually eliminated the risk of aflatoxin ingestion, aflatoxin is a known carcinogen that is twenty times more toxic than DDT and has also been linked to mental retardation and lowered intelligence. To help prevent aflatoxin ingestion, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) also enforces a ruling that 20 parts per billion is the maximum of aflatoxin permitted in all foods and animal foods, including peanut butter and other peanut products. If purchasing raw peanuts, it is still wise to ensure that the peanuts have been stored in a dry, cool environment (the fungus grows when the temperature is between 86-96°F (30-36°C) and when the humidity is high). Roasted peanuts are thought to offer more protection against aflatoxin, plus roasting is also thought to improve peanuts' digestibility. If roasting peanuts at home, do so gently—in a 160-170°F (about 75°C) oven for 15-20 minutes—to preserve the healthy oils. For more on the effect of high heat roasting on nuts, please see the following article.


True, but it can reach that, especialy stored indoors, and while it may grow best at those temps, it can still grow otherwise. Damp also makes it far more likely. Aspergillus is leathal, and basicly un-treatable. By the time symptoms show it is too late, so realy not worth the risk. Thats not to say don't ever feed peanuts, but be very carfull about how and how long they are stored.


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

corvid2e1 said:


> True, but it can reach that, especialy stored indoors, and while it may grow best at those temps, it can still grow otherwise. Damp also makes it far more likely. Aspergillus is leathal, and basicly un-treatable. By the time symptoms show it is too late, so realy not worth the risk. Thats not to say don't ever feed peanuts, but be very carfull about how and how long they are stored.


yh some houses MIGHT reach that temp but you would have to have ya central heating on max for 6+ hours at a time haha my flat was as cold as 9C in the winter mornings and gets to about 18C in the summer mornings but even with the heat on the hottest i can stand it is about 22C before i have to start stripping down lol


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

woop asking this same tree question on an american parrot forum got the question asked to a vet on an american radio station, the woman emailed me the audio files, as soon as i figure out how to upload them i will


----------

